# Exotic Detail - Audi TT S-Line - New Car Protection



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Another set of after shots from a recent Protection Detail. Car was finished off with Body Wrap with all the usual bits and pieces polished and protected.




































































































Thank you for looking, any questions just ask :thumb:
Simon
*Team Exotic Detail*
Website
Blog
Facebook
Twitter


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I just love certain cars in white! Looks great!

White just always looks fresh and clean.

Great work sir.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Best car in white by a long shot imo. She looks great ..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

great work buddy, how do you find body wrap?


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> great work buddy, how do you find body wrap?


Its fantastic stuff :thumb: Sadly the pictures don't really do it justice, when the sun pops out the reflections are top notch!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Simon


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job there matey.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice work fella:thumb:

what was the paint like to work with

how did you find applying and removing the BW


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Stunning :thumb: I imagine it showed up every tiny spec of dirt before you worked on it. 

White seems to suit it perfectly. 

Quite possibly my next car in that sort of spec.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks absolutely sensational, nice one Simon :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> Nice work fella:thumb:
> 
> what was the paint like to work with
> 
> how did you find applying and removing the BW


The only real issue was seeing the residue on the panel. Always been a problem on white, nothing to do with BW.

But yeah, early indications are good so will keep using it and testing it on different colours :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good simon :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work. great results :argie:


----------

